# Nitrous....on a 2.5L?



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Ive had this question come up a few times and without knowing much, I havent been able to answer questions; so I turn to you guys!

With the MK6 2.5Ls having little performance add ons besides intake/exhaust and a tune that is up in the air, has anyone thought about running a shot of nitrous? Will this engine hold a 30-50 pound shot? If so, for how long? What are the extended issues known with nitrous? I had one customer who wanted it to automaticaly spray at WOT and one who wanted it to be by button operation only. Any information would be awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

So after a quick search (should have done one first..duhh) it seems this has been asked a lot. I still cant find any writeups or real solid info from people who have done it though. I guess thats what im looking for. Has anyone succesfuly ran a 50 shot, dry or wet, with good results and without cracking a piston like NGP did?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont know of any "mere mortals" running Nitrous. as you pointed out it hs been done by shops and alike. 

Um, ask NGP? this could be a cool doing!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I personally would NOT do it on a stock motor, piston ring lands are very shallow and I don't think the pistons would last long


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Great info NLS. Thank you!


----------

